# Upgrade a Gaggia MD 64?



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

After having my Gaggia MD 64 grinder for about a year and a half it is starting to look a little bit worse for wear (the adjustment handle has broken off so I have to use a knife to turn the handle).

So I may well look to upgrade depending on a few things...

I am looking for a grinder which will perform better in the cup and has very little to no retention (if this is achieved after a mod then it is fine).

I don't care about looks, footprint or whether it is new or used.

Has anyone got any advice for me? Price anywhere between £200 and £700 (the latter just means I have to wait a bit longer!)

Thanks very much!

Oh, and I make a max of about 5 coffees each day and weight in and out.


----------

